# Lionel 0-4-0 repair and mod log.



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Just Picked up this Lionel 0-4-0 set locally for $50 bucks.
It has some issues that need to be addressed.
Starting in a couple of weeks i'll be breaking it down and modifying it.









More to come...


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

I guess technically this is a saddle tank.. but im having difficulty finding the prototype.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

OldNoob said:


> Starting in a couple of weeks i'll be breaking it down and modifying it.


Are you 'drastically' modifying it?
Like into a Big Boy?
Or keeping it as a saddle tank?
B & O?
Or narrow gauge?
Have fun.
Cheers,
David


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He's turning it into a Fairbanks Morse diesel hydraulic.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

David Leech said:


> Are you 'drastically' modifying it?
> Like into a Big Boy?
> Or keeping it as a saddle tank?
> B & O?
> ...





Greg Elmassian said:


> Fairbanks Morse diesel hydraulic


Um... that might be a tad beyond my ability. LOL 

I think i will keep it a 0-4-0 saddle tank but will make the power pickup and chassis a bit more reliable. Also maybe add some detailing to the body as well as add some sound and maybe a good smoke unit. Internal space is going to be a challenge.

Currently the axles do not sit level or parallel to each other and the wheel spacing is off to the point where the wheels fall inside the track. ( im thinking this is the old Lionel slipping "tire" issue )
Unsure about the goal for the passenger cars There is roof damage that needs to be repaired and i am considering upgrading the lighting to LED.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

OldNoob said:


> Um... that might be a tad beyond my ability. LOL
> 
> I think i will keep it a 0-4-0 saddle tank but will make the power pickup and chassis a bit more reliable. Also maybe add some detailing to the body as well as add some sound and maybe a good smoke unit. Internal space is going to be a challenge.
> 
> ...


Wow ! That's a great deal on the Thunder Mountain Express set.
I've seen people pay that much for a single one of the cars on Ebay.
I have one of those sets, as well as the Lionel Gold Rush Express freight set (for which I paid $50.00 on Ebay back in 2004 ). 
I installed a Seuthe #5 smoke unit in the stack of the Thunder Mountain Express 0-4-0. 
There is an opening in the boiler in front of the cab for a small on-off slider switch for the smoke unit. 
It's an easy install as the locomotive is fairly simple and easy to work on.
Make sure to give the gears fresh lube. 
I use Labelle lubricating products on all of my various scale trains . 
Labelle products do not dry out like some other similar products such as those made by Bachmann,as an example.
Hope this helps! 
Have fun with your "new" Lionel !

Andrew


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi OldNoob (As you didn't give your name I am using your pseudo, sorry): This is actually a fair representation of a Pennsylvania RR A3 switcher converted to tank engine à la Altoona works with saddle tanks and a small coal bunker at the back. I do not know what scale it is as Lionel in its early models proposed 1/32 scale models (the GP9) then slightly enlarged models like the Atlantic, which is slightly overscale for 1/32 scale. It represents an old serviceable switcher transformed into a shop goat: IE an engine mainly used to shift cold engines around an engine terminal thus the tiny coal bunker as it didn't need to go far. Perhaps some ended up doing switching and yard work on harbor waterfronts in Philadelphia, Baltimore or New Jersey. You have two photos one un rebuilt and one rebuilt in Stauffers Pennsy Power on page 19. If the wheels are the same as on other Lionel stuff they are made of aluminum which is very bad for power pick up as it oxidises quickly.
Have fun with it.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

So it begins...
On initial inspection it appears the engine was stored outside.
How do i know this you ask??
1: Rusty parts. some screws fine, others completely rusted









2 Mud Wasps... Oh how i hate mud wasps!

















Do i want to know whats under here???









Mice?? Angry miniature Beavers???? 








Honestly if anyone knows what might of caused this please let me know.


Completely dismantled









Off to give the shell and plastic parts a much needed bath.
More to come.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a rat or mouse chewing on the plastic headlight, for sure. You can tell by the size of the teeth marks.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure is a fixer-upper-er.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

So, it's time to ask myself just how committed to this project am i willing to be? Do i shave off the false rails or do i leave them?


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

It's all your fault Greg... i'm blaming you


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Go ahead, everyone else does ha ha!

Yes those rails looked awful.

We have faith in another transformation!

Greg


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope to se what you get to do with it. I purchased a PRR Lionel GP7-9 (I call it that because the louvers are actually a GP7 but it is numbered in the G9 and the stanchions are right for a GP9) for 50 bucks too on Evil bay . Apparently the guy selling it had taken it appart and didn't know how to put it together again. I ripped out all the electronics, as I run analog (don't want the hastle with digital) lowered the body on the trucks, fixed the pilots to the body, installed kadees, redid the grabs and fitted NWSL wheels. It works very nicely now and looks like a GP9. Nice for $50.
The NWSL wheelsets make all the difference whith wheel pick up. Your problem on a steamer is that the wheels have aluminum tires which oxidises instantly, this creates sparking which dirties the wheels and eventually pitts them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had never checked the drivers on the Atlantic, I would be surprised if they are aluminum, but they were a pot metal color, so I guess they could be.

I added tender pickups to the 4-4-2 and no problems whatsoever, runs DCC perfectly.

Greg


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I once had an atlantic and it ran well but you could not use it at slow speeds because of this problem, I like to switch at switching speeds. I sold it after having redetailed it to look more like a Pennsy engine. It probably made a boy happy. The diference of the GP9 s performance after fitting it with NWSL wheels is outstanding, its as good as an MTH F3 and it can run endlessly at 1 mole per hour.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess you did not add power pickup from the tender?

Also did you add weight, they can pull suprisingly well.

Greg


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes it was a good puller as most of my coaches are metal. But I never added weight because I didn't hold on to it long enough, there was too much to do to make a decent model with it (it was slightly oversize too probably 1/31 scale)>Needs better looking drivers but the rigid wheelbase is oversize and can't be shortened, the tender wasn't correct etc. And then Jason anounced the Accucraft live steam version. The Geep has plenty of weight though the wheelbase on the trucks is oversize too but it doesn't show up that much and even when MU ed with my MTH F3.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks better with metal rails and not the plastic molding.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

It really because I got it for a song as I model PRR in steam era only and that ended in 1957. As a massive order of GP9 filled the need for continuing steam power. So it is my most modern piece of motive power. It turned out to be a nice little unit. But I insist, the NWSL wheelsets made a huge difference in its operation which became much smoother and reliable at slow speeds. (Ususal disclailmer, I don't have any connections wth NWSL)


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

I like the Pennsy . Goona pick one up when i get a chance. Can you share some close ups of the fixed pilots


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Sure, this photo should help you see how its done: I cut a piece of 3mm thick styrene (evergreen) and sliped it between the pilot and the frame, this brings the pilot to the correct height it is bolted to the frames for extra strength (as the coupler is screwed into the pilot. I then add a few strips for details in the stairs and a couple of pieces that extend the pilot along these stairs.. if I remember correectly I also filed away at the coupler mounting to fit kadees. Made the lift rings, sawed off the walkway between engines and glued it vertically and thats about it. Also I cut the recessed number boards away from the lucite castings in order to inset them so they are nearly flush with the front ends. Of course there are minor details which are wrong such as the type of steps onthe pilot's front but I can live with that as this isn't my favourtite engine. likewise the stanchions for the running handrails are oversize and only correct for a GPY, but thelouvers on the Lionel model are correct for a GP7. But the number corresponds to a PRR GP9... Life is too short for these kinds of discrepancies. MR is fun! I should be doing another shortly for a friend who bought one, so I may have some more info and photos to show soon.


----------

